# new carbon jigging rods available for testing



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

I got informed that the rod company needs field testing of the new carbon rods with 100 lbs lifting power before they make productions and ask me to find field testers as they can provide the jigging rods for $280 plus $20 shipping within the US with limited numbers. 
250g, 350g and 450g are available with the lengh of 5', 5'2" and 5'4". 
You have a choice of aluminum gimbla or robber gimbal and choice of regular Fuji reel seat with trigger or without trigger.
You also have a choice of conventional and spinning.
All guides are Fuji SIC and Fuji real seats are used.
All you have to do in return is to give you honest opinions and recommendations. 
Please contact you if you like to join the program.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*test*

so i thought testing a product is something given to you to test. why would someone pay 300 dollars to test a rod? thats called buying a nice rod and leaving feedback on it.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

sounds fishy ?? (pun intended)


----------



## venturarodandlure (Feb 14, 2009)

I would take one to test. I wouldn't pay for any "test" item. I would be happy to put it through it's paces for you and give an honest assesment.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

snapperlicious said:


> so i thought testing a product is something given to you to test. why would someone pay 300 dollars to test a rod? thats called buying a nice rod and leaving feedback on it.


I believe it is their cost. When they are introduced, it will be way over $400. I just post it here as a courtesy as I want to let jig fishermen of this site know about it and I don't think this limited offer last one week. Guys who know about new carbon rods know what kind of deal it is. Similar rod is sold at $ 900NZ in NZ. Just see the new development of new super strong carbon jigging rods next year and you don't have to join this program unless you know about the new rods.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*rod*

But 300 dollars for a test rod with i believe you said "used guides and real seats"? just go buy a hopper for less than that.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

snapperlicious said:


> But 300 dollars for a test rod with i believe you said "used guides and real seats"? just go buy a hopper for less than that.


They are brand new rods. As I said I post it here as a courtesy. 
If anyone don't know the difference cheap chinese rods and high-end Japanese rods, don't pay attention to it. 
I already had over 20 participants today. I don't think I can take more as this is not for sale, but to test rods.


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

he is offering one hell of a rod at one hell of a price....if you dont like it then dont take the offer geez guys come on......he was saying that the reel seats and guides USED are fuji....not used as in they have been used before.....if you like hoppers then buy hoppers...they will still catch fish but,the rod tips falling off the first time you use them though tells you the quality of the product....
kil when are the rods going to be available? is this the same carbon that the new oti rods are going to be made out of? i would be interested....


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

slowrey,
They sent prototype rods according to my spec and I plan to test them on upcoming Panama trip. But I feel I need more feedback from many different fishermen for different species. So I offered the company to provide limited number of rods for cheaper prices so that many fishermen can participate and give their opinions and they agreed.

In my opinions, the rods are as good as any Japanese rods. It has parabolic action like Jigging Master rods with strong backbone, but lighter. 
I am going to ask them to try to break the rods while fighting.  
I don't think they can break the rods while fighing as I couldn't break 250g rod with my hands. 
Yes, OTI develope rods with similar new carbon materials. We might see similar jigging rods from NZ next year. This new carbon rods can revolutionize rod concepts in the future as there no such a thing to break rods while fighting or lifting fish.


----------



## slowrey (Dec 7, 2007)

i have been jigging with the s537 blue rose and love that rod....how would these compare?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

slowrey said:


> i have been jigging with the s537 blue rose and love that rod....how would these compare?


Everybody has different taste. That is why I like more fishermen participate in testing the new rods. 
Many fishermen like fast action rods, but I am a firm believer parabolic action rods are much easier for fishermen to fight big fish. 
If you like parabolic action rods, you'll love the new carbon rods. 
If you like fast action rods, you'll love Hot's One Pitch Slider or Ripple Fisher/Yamaga rods. I think those rods are much better than Blue Rose in my subjective opinion.


----------



## captdc (Aug 23, 2010)

*captdc*

Kil, I would also be interested in bringing one to Panama with me this summer,I will be there for three weeks and can really put it thru the test but I don't want to wait until then to use it.I would like to try it out in the GOM first before takeing it to Panama. You mentioned that they also having GT rods, if so I want a 350. Send me a PM.Topper is makeing me a 450 when he gets back from Hawaii and I think a 350 for GOM would be a nice addition.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

captdc said:


> Kil, I would also be interested in bringing one to Panama with me this summer,I will be there for three weeks and can really put it thru the test but I don't want to wait until then to use it.I would like to try it out in the GOM first before takeing it to Panama. You mentioned that they also having GT rods, if so I want a 350. Send me a PM.Topper is makeing me a 450 when he gets back from Hawaii and I think a 350 for GOM would be a nice addition.


350g is a short jigging rod, but a popping rod. Is that you want ?
I feel 350g Black Hole Cape Cod Special is good enough in Gulf of Mexico as some caught over 200 lbs bluefin tuna with 350g BH rod on the East Coast. Here is a review of BH 350g jigging rod by a fishermen in Long Island, NY.

*I tried what I thought was your method with a stand-up rod and failed miserably. I switched from conventional rods to a 5'Carpenter 450g with a Stella 20000 for jigging and a 7' Souls with a Stella 18000 for popping. They were both very nice and very expensive. Being spinners with a lot of drag capacity, they both allowed me to fight the fish easily without belts but I still didn't have the combination I was looking for. You began talking up your Black Hole Cape Cod Special. I again went to John at Trophy Tackle this time in Babylon. John had six of your 5' Black Hole 350gram rods and I bought one immediately. I believe he sold them out that day because when I went back to get another, he had none. The first trip I fished the rod turned out to be a chunking trip for bluefin. We got into a school of fish cookie cut at 200#'s. Most of the fish were taken on stand-up tackle by two inexperienced friends. The chew really turned on and my guys had enough by 11:00 AM. We released a dozen nice fish. With no one else wanting to fight another fish, I decided to use the Black Hole coupled with a Saltiga 50 which John spooled with 60# Jerry Brown Hollow Core and a Basil 80# top shot leader. The crew joked about your Cape Cod Special and called it the Noodle Rod. I was skeptical as to whether the rod could handle the fish we had around the boat but what the heck, I sent a sardine down to the bottom. It was hit immediately and the fight was on. As I said earlier, I don't fish with a belt and I didn't have one on. The first run was fantastic. The Saltiga was set for 24#'s and there aren't enough O's in smooth as the line ran out. The fish couldn't go down because he was hooked on the bottom. The initial run was probably seventy-five yards. I knew I had a nice fish but the fight was very soft even without the belt. When the fish got vertical, I really began to pump the fish up by adding drag to the line using foregrip. Twenty minutes max and a 200# fish was released. I must say, we were shocked at how well the Black Hole performed and I had to do it again. Another sardine was sent to the bottom and I had another fish on immediately. At the same time, someone sent a bait down on the other side of the boat and also hooked up. We both fought fish equally hard. I had the Black Hole, he had a Penn Stand-up with a 50 International and 80# mono. We got color on both fish at the same time so I backed off to release his fish first. We then released mine. Another bait went down on the Black Hole and another immediate hook up. This fish seem bigger. I handed the rod to Mark and got the deck clear and boat ready to run if necessary. I was comfortable with the rods performance and told Mark to tighten the drag down. Max on a Saltiga is usually around 25#, we got 27#. The fish fought a lot harder and the rod kept up with him. I told Mark to really lean into the fish and not to worry about the rod breaking. Twenty-five minutes later we got color. Fingers were crossed for something to put in the box over 73". As the fish was pumped up, we could see he was snagged in the side. I was shocked how small the piece of skin was in the hook gap as it held the fish. Along side the boat we got a measurement at 70" and the fish was released. Plenty more tuna have been taken on that 350gram Black Hole. I now have four including one spiral wrap. They are nice for jigging but they are great for bait fishing. 
*


----------

